# 2011 Southeast Ohio Lakes Trail Schedule



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Here is the schedule for the 2011 season. If anybody would like a flyer, send an email to [email protected] with your name and address and I will get one out to you.

April 10 Tappan
April 30 Seneca
May 15 Ohio River Willow Island Pool
June 12 Dillon
July 24 Seneca
August 12 Tappan
September 11 Salt Fork

Two day championship at Mosquito Lake October 1 and 2. All events start at safelight.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like a great schedule...I know this circuit draws some good anglers. Two day championship at Mosquito should be interesting...

shakey


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

What happened to your website jamie? I was looking for some info because my memory sucks and it said it was offline. I sent you an email. See you sun.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

caught a gar at willow island. What an ugly bastard that was


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just saw that we are both scheduled for our championships at the same time , same place. I have been trying to get a hotel with no luck. anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you try the Days Inn in Niles? There is a Holdiday Inn and a Farifield in right in that same area as well.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Been looking at all the usual locations. It seems that everyone is booked up. Is there some sort of convention or something going on up there ?


----------

